# New DW317,$59,99 + shipping



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

DeWalt DW317 Jigsaw 150944


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Oh wow, nice find. Thanks Tommy!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tommy

That's a Good deal here's just one more for 45.oo bucks (used but looks good)

DeWalt DW317 Variable Speed Orbital Jigsaw - Google Product Search


===


Tommyt654 said:


> DeWalt DW317 Jigsaw 150944


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Think I,d rather buy the new one and avoid the hassle of dealing with having to return it later if it breaks.A new one you just take to a DeWalt Svc center for up to 3 yrs to get fixed.


----------

